# Moderator needed...



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

No issues with Born but she isn't around much any more. BTW does anyone know Linda Gallagher's email?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve, I nominate Queensalmon.

She's probably one of the most proficient outdoors women, I have ever met.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Steve go to http://www.modernsportsman.com/modsport.html then member and Linda_G. You can private message her. Her e-mail address is hidden.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I second that nomination to queensalmon


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

She's got to volunteer herself.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I think it is wonderful that you guys thought of me!!! I would like to try to be the moderator for the Michigan Huntress. I have never done anything like this before and could use any suggestions/help from the other moderators... how they got their forums going so well. I have noticed that this forum doesn't do as well as the others I would like to see more women involved. I joined this site with hopes that I could meet some women that enjoy hunting and fishing. I have only met one lady that enjoys this and she is great, Huntress. Don't get me wrong I have met a lot of nice women that I now consider to be wonderful friends, (the wives of the men from this site) but they are not interested in hunting and fishing. How can we get more women involved in this site that love hunting and fishing?


Thanks again for thinking of me

QS


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

QueenS,

I don't think it is anything a moderator does to get their threads going. People have to feel the need to write to get them going. There are very few ladies who actually visit this website let alone this particular forum. People do come and go here, there are often long periods of time where even I do not post, just don't have time, etc. I don't think many of the members here visit the "Huntress" Forum either.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Queen Salmon and Aspen, I would like to get this forum jump started. I guess that's one reason why I'm looking for a more active moderator. There are more women who frequent this site than you might think.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I visit this site frequently but rarely come to this particular forum because I don't hunt. Maybe some day I'll give it a try. However, I am a female who loves to fish! My husband(Chromium) and I have met a few people from this site this year fishing and everyone has been great! Haven't met any women from the site.

I would love to help get this forum going, however I wouldn't have much to add as far as hunting goes.......Fishing on the other hand, I would but since its a hunting forum, it probably isn't the right forum. 

QS, hope to meet you some day out on a river, lake, pond, etc.....

Sarah


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's a good point. Perhaps the name/title of this forum should change to include all Michigan female outdoor activities including fishing. What does everyone think?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Steve, I think that may be a good idea. Tangleknot just expressed her reluctance to post fishing topics here because it's called 'Huntress'; I doubt that she is alone. We all will agree that this website is visited by more males than females; I think anything you can do to encourage female participation is for the better. If a lot of women start posting, you can always go back to "Huntress"...


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Steve,

I like the new name. Very good, it should cover everyone's interest in what ever outdoor thing they like to do. Just need to get people to write about it. I may be wrong here but it seems with some of the responses either ladies fish or hunt, not both. 

Maybe you need two moderators here? Someone who's knowlegable about fishing and someone who's knowlegeable about field hunting. I would volunteer but as an advertiser count me out as it may convey a conflict of interest to some of the members.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

How about the name "Women in the Outdoors", or "The Outdoor Woman"........... ???????

Personally, I feel it would need to be 'bigger'/ more active, to divide at this point. Perhaps we could get more activity, then divide if needed...... ?

~ m ~


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Steve,

I think the new name is wonderful!!! It opens up the forum to a variety of things such as...hunting, fishing, target shooting, camping, hiking, bike riding, bird watching,boating, sun tanning( just seeing if your all wake ) mushroom picking and family vacations in the outdoors!!! I think that this forum will really pick up now!!!! 

Hey Guys make sure you get your wife's involved!!! With this NEW Forum there is plenty more for the women to discuss!!! This could also indirectly get them into fishing and hunting . I would help any "female" who wants to learn how to fish, hunt. mushroom pick etc.. just let me know!!! Guys if you want to learn ask my hubby (Rivernut) or Shoeman , Huntnut, SFK and Spiltshot. I'm not allowed to teach the guys I have had so many guys ask me how to get their women involved in the outdoors. I think this is your ticket!!!!!! We will make friends with one another and start setting up outings for the Ladies. I know the reason I joined this site was to meet and make more female friends that enjoy the outdoors. I really think we can help each other!!!

Come on Ladies lets get this forum going!!!!!!!!

QS


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Good name, good job updating.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

SunTanning...KEWL!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hip hip hooray for queensalmon. Glad you got the job.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Okay I hope your not tired of hearing me thanks cause I'm gonna say it again Thanks again for the support!! I hope I can make a difference in this forum!!! Looking forward to hearing all of your experiences Ladies and Gents... ...men 

QS


----------

